
The Arctic is warming twice as fast as rest of the world - smb06
https://www.climaterealityproject.org/blog/watch-arctic-oldest-sea-ice-disappear-over-last-25-years
======
smb06
Meanwhile, on the other pole, a huge crack is spreading across Antarctica.

[https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2016/08/22/a-huge-
crack-i...](https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2016/08/22/a-huge-crack-is-
spreading-across-one-of-antarcticas-biggest-ice-shelves.html)

~~~
philipov
When that falls into the ocean, how big will the tidal wave be, and which
countries will it obliterate?

~~~
smb06
Good question about the tidal wave. I'm not sure about that. From the article:

"When ice shelves lose large chunks, it does not raise sea level because these
bodies are already afloat. However, the loss of an ice shelf can speed up the
seaward flow of the nonfloating glacial ice behind it, and this ice can in
turn contribute to sea-level rise. Researchers have estimated that the loss of
all the ice that the Larsen C ice shelf currently holds back would raise
global sea levels by 10 centimetres."

------
saynsedit
What should we do? Does anyone here know?

~~~
shanev
Plants absorb carbon dioxide. Grow more plants.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Fun fact: the US Midwest grows corn, which produces as much oxygen (absorbs as
much CO2) as the Amazon Basin. During the summer anyway. So we're growing a
lot of plants already.

~~~
joshuahaglund
And most of that corn goes to feed cattle, which produce methane (worse than
CO2). So, what we do with the plants matters. Do we allow them to sequester
the carbon or we put their carbon right back into the atmosphere?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Under 40% these days. In Iowa the largest buyer of corn is Pepsi. Oh! Unless
by 'cattle' you meant people?

